# Fluid Capacity Spec List



## irewood (Apr 22, 2016)

Fuel Tank Capacity:

Application
Specification
 Metric
English
 Fuel Tank Capacity
48 liters
50.72 quarts


Approximate Fluid Capacities

Transmission Capacity

Application
Specification
 Metric
English
 6T40/6T45/6T50
 

Valve Body Cover Removal – Approximate Capacity
5.0–7.0 liters
5.3–7.4 quarts


Fluid Change – Drain Plug – Approximate Capacity
4.0–6.0 liters
4.2– 6.3 quarts


Overhaul – Approximate Capacity
8.0–8.5 liters
8.5–9.0 quarts


Approximate Fluid Capacities

Application
Specification
 Metric
English
 Transmission M32
 

Transmission Fluid Capacity Dry Transmission
1.9 liters
2 quarts


Transmission Fluid Capacity Refill
1.8 liters
1.9 quarts


Transmission Fluid Capacity Re-Manufactured Transmission
1.5 liters
1.59 quarts


Approximate Fluid Capacities
Coolant Capacity:


Application
Specification
 Metric
English
 Cooling Filling Quantity
 

1.4L (LE2)
5.2 liters
5.49 quarts





Approximate Fluid Capacities

Engine Oil Capacity:


Application
Specification
 Metric
English
 L3A, L3G, L5Q, LE1, LE2, LFV, LVG, LV7, LWT
 Oil Capacity
4.0L
4.2 quarts



Approximate Fluid Capacities


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

For the 1.4T:
Cooling system 6.2 qts
Engine oil with filter 4.2 qts
Fuel tank 13.7 gallons (except for LS auto, 12.0 gallons)
Spark plugs between .024-.028 in

For the 1.6T diesel:
Cooling system 4.8 qts
Engine oil with filter 5.3 qts
Fuel tank 13.5 gallons

100 lb ft of torque for all model lug nuts.


----------

